# Neighbor hates GSD barking



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

We have a neighbor who doesn't work, but sleeps during the day because he says he used to work nights. The first time he complained about our GSD Xena barking, we started only letting her out back to run and play during the evening. We thought the problem was solved until we heard him outside our window one night (our bedroom window faces his house) talking about how he wanted to shoot Xena. My husband went over to talk to them the next day to try to smooth things over. Meanwhile, the neighbor suddenly had a bunch of cats and kittens running around outside his house. One night, he was outside grumbling about how he was going to record our dog barking so he would have proof to report it. At that point, I went outside and asked him why, if he didn't want our GSD to bark, he suddenly had all these cats and kittens running around and explained that most dogs bark at cats. Apparently, the cats belonged to a guy across the street who died and our neighbor decided to start feeding the cats so they wouldn't starve. He then complained about not being able to watch tv because Xena barks. So apparently, keeping her inside most of the day when he sleeps isn't good enough. To correct Xena's barking behavior, we have been making her come inside and go to her crate whenever she starts to bark outside. It was working like a charm, until the arrival of the cats. We feel like it isn't fair to never let our GSD run around in our backyard because of the cats. A few nights ago, the neighbor decided to repeatedly rev the engine in his truck around 2 AM, I assume, as revenge. Any advice on how to handle this situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Rev your engine during the day every hour


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Issues with neighbors are tough. I would look up your city's laws regarding noise. Most places have "quiet hours" where dogs barking could be considered a nuisance. Of course, most also have a nuisance barking clause, but it doesn't sound like that is the issue. I'm sure you aren't letting your dog bark incessantly throughout the day or night. Can you speak with any of your other neighbors and see if they have a problem with how much noise your dog is making? Honestly, it sounds as though your neighbor just won't be happy with anything you do. I wouldn't leave the dog out without supervision, though, since he made a threatening remark about wanting to shoot your dog. I don't know if you want to get the police involved or anything, as that could escalate the situation, but, he did threaten to shoot your dog, so... Tough situation. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Regardless of how many cats are running around in your neighbour's yard, your dog has no right to bark non-stop. I too have a dog that loves barking at my neighbour's 6 cats, he now wears a bark collar. Constant barking drives me crazy so I simply cannot subject my neighbour's to it, even the neighbour I despise.
The other danger is to keep the fight going with your neighbour and risk poisoning etc.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I've considered getting a bark collar. The problem is, Xena and our Husky Thor play together. I worry the collar could be damaged resulting in continuous shocking until I can get it off of her. Also, won't a bark collar make Xena afraid to ever make any noise, like the adorable way she talks to me or when I give the "speak" command?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I put a time limit on it,
They bark for more then 5 or 10 (depending on how quick I can bring them in) minutes and they are back inside.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs don't bark at things but get vocal when playing every now and then. I don't allow it before 8am or after 10 pm. I personally don't mind a barking dog or kids playing, I rather like those sounds. I'm blessed to have neighbors that love animals and kids. 

Does the dog bark non stop? What is the dog barking at? What kind of fence do you have? Can you make it so the dog doesn't see anything outside of the yard? There are bark collars and those sonic egg things that some people use. What are the noise ordinances?

I couldn't live with worrying if my dogs could be harmed by a crazy neighbor. I wouldn't alliw dog out without supervision either. I feel I pay taxes and have some rights to, but I try to be considerate of my neighbors.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I've considered getting a bark collar. The problem is, Xena and our Husky Thor play together. I worry the collar could be damaged resulting in continuous shocking until I can get it off of her. Also, won't a bark collar make Xena afraid to ever make any noise, like the adorable way she talks to me or when I give the "speak" command?


So is he complaining about how loud they are when they play? I would not get a bark collar in that case.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Our GSD starts to bark, we yell "no speak outside." The moment she starts to bark again, she comes in. It's never 5 to 10 minutes of barking, more like 30 seconds to a minute. Still, the neighbor complains. Meanwhile, he continues to feed the the mother cat and her now grown offspring that make noise with their frequent yowling and fighting. I wish I could use a bark collar without making her afraid to speak on command or "talk."


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I couldn't imagine keeping mine quiet when they play. It's who they are.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

llombardo said:


> So is he complaining about how loud they are when they play? I would not get a bark collar in that case.


They don't get very loud when they play. Just playful growling. The problem is Xena barks at animals and people she sees outside that get too close, although it's not for long since we bring her inside usually in under a minute. There's also something about fences that seems to trigger her barking. We found this out when we took her to the dog park. If she's behind a chain link fence anywhere and someone approaches that she doesn't know, she jumps up on the fence and barks like she wants to hurt someone. At the dog park, we simply held on to her until the other dog owners came inside the fence and then she was fine. I wish there was a way to correct this issue without making her afraid to talk or speak on command. That way she could be outside more. I know she has a barking problem, but I feel like the neighbor is being ridiculous when the length of her barking is usually less than a minute since we bring her inside right away. Also, the frequency of the barking was lessening until the cat issue started. The neighbor says the cats aren't his, he just feeds them.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We are unhappily listening to a neighbors barking dog. We're considering selling the house. We have privacy fencing, so we don't have to see her. Last night we cooked out, and ate at the picnic table. She stood on the other side of the fence and barked the entire time. Owners were home and inside, never corrected her or took her in. The police will come and cite them no matter time of day. That is our next step, although living so close it will not be pleasant taking it. Just sharing the other side of the issue.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> We are unhappily listening to a neighbors barking dog. We're considering selling the house. We have privacy fencing, so we don't have to see her. Last night we cooked out, and ate at the picnic table. She stood on the other side of the fence and barked the entire time. Owners were home and inside, never corrected her or took her in. The police will come and cite them no matter time of day. That is our next step, although living so close it will not be pleasant taking it. Just sharing the other side of the issue.


That does sound awful! The OP says they are bringing the dog inside within minutes, though, so it's not exactly the same thing. While you are not being unreasonable in wanting peace and quiet, it sounds like the OP's neighbor is being ridiculous by expecting to never hear noise, ever, not even for 30 seconds.

We also have a neighbor whose dog barks incessantly, mostly from midnight to 2am. Trust me, I feel your pain!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How tall is your fence? Can you extend it to make it taller and put slats in there so the dog can not see what is on the other side?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was just weeding around the perimeter of the house and one of them was banging at the fence to get to me and my older golden was barking for me. I told him to shut up the first time. The second time he barked I heard Robyn talking to him, no more barking from him. She is like my side kick for real


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish you lived next door instead of them. You have extremely inconsiderate neighbors who don't care who their dog's barking bothers. We are considerate neighbors who can't win no matter what we do. I definitely understand both sides of the issue and wish you luck in getting your situation resolved.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

llombardo said:


> How tall is your fence? Can you extend it to make it taller and put slats in there so the dog can not see what is on the other side?


Our fence is 6 ft chain link we put up ourselves. We would love a privacy fence, but can't afford to have one installed. What do you mean by slats and how are they installed?


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Like this? 
Chain Link Fence Slats - Chain Link Fencing -*The Home Depot

I would look up the ordinances, most state something like 8pm on or something along those lines.
But be very careful about poisoning!
Also check out a bark control device that sits on the ground or you hang it on the fence.
FYI Some dogs do just fine with a bark collar, they don't get afraid to vocalizes. You'd just have to check and see if it worked or not! 
Buy it local so you can return it if it's a huge bust!
I'm with saphire too, my dogs barking for no reason drives me nuts so I can't imagine how our neighbors would feel although ours are 1/4 mile away! We keep our dogs in past 8-9pm because that's when our ordinance starts as far as them not barking!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> Our fence is 6 ft chain link we put up ourselves. We would love a privacy fence, but can't afford to have one installed. What do you mean by slats and how are they installed?


Like this


They have different colors and I'm sure darker ones for more privacy. Lowes, Home Depot etc have them. I also seen a net that can be put up to fit the fence.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe the slats and some bushes to block the view or shadow of cats. I think that if she didn't see stuff she might not bother. Mine don't.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Definitely some bushes to help block the view and muffle the noise a bit!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SkoobyDoo said:


> Like this?
> Chain Link Fence Slats - Chain Link Fencing -*The Home Depot
> 
> I would look up the ordinances, most state something like 8pm on or something along those lines.
> ...


I like the American flag slats, I might do that on the dog run


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Mr.&Mrs. Kirkley: * I really feel for your situation, we have idiots where we live too  It sounds like you are being very considerate of this neighbor, there are people that are not going to be happy no matter what. On another note I wouldn't let this guy bully me to the point that you and your dogs can't enjoy your own yard.

Here is a device that is supposed to help with barking. Deluxe Outdoor Bark Control Birdhouse - RadioFence.com


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the idea and link. I didn't know those slats existed. This might be the answer to our problem. Our dog isn't likely to bark at what she can't see.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Heidigsd said:


> *Mr.&Mrs. Kirkley: * I really feel for your situation, we have idiots where we live too  It sounds like you are being very considerate of this neighbor, there are people that are not going to be happy no matter what. On another note I wouldn't let this guy bully me to the point that you and your dogs can't enjoy your own yard.
> 
> Here is a device that is supposed to help with barking. Deluxe Outdoor Bark Control Birdhouse - RadioFence.com


Yes that's what I was thinking of!
I agree too that I'd let my dogs play outside all day if the local ordinance states night barking! 
Mine can stay outside as long as they want during the day and bark their heads off but starting at 9pm (usually sooner) they are inside and not barking 
Personally I think the neighbor is a control freak who is trying to just control every aspect of your lives !


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I like the American flag slats, I might do that on the dog run


I was just thinking the same thing. How cool!!


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Our neighbor actually loves our Husky. Thor is quiet and never barks at the cats unless they're fighting. He "talks" back when being talked to, which the neighbor thinks is adorable, and only howls when told to "sing" or when he hears sirens. Thor likes to stay outside at night and our neighbor has always loved to pet and talk to Thor. Throwing poisoned food in our backyard would endanger Thor, something our neighbor would never do. In fact, he will prob ably complain when we put the slats up since he will no longer be able to see or pet Thor. But that's his fault for being a jerk about Xena. Thanks again for making me aware of the slats.


----------



## Jedi (Apr 11, 2014)

Bo barks for good reason . The neighborhood we live in isn't what you would call GREAT so having Bo bark at the people going by is a good thing . The neighbors seem to think so as well . However he will bark at the occasional cat that sits in the middle of the street and thats a bit much . I can tell by his bark what he's barking at . When that happens I yell his name from inside the house and he comes running in . I have a doggie flap on the side door . When he comes in he gets a treat . After that he either stays inside or goes back outside ,his choice , but no barking .
With cellphones having video cameras now a days maybe next time this comes up could video the barking . Reviewing the video may help you find a solution or if anything at least if you are reported you have video of the situation and not just your word .
Rudy .


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Animal Control sent me a letter that someone had complained about Newlie nuisance barking. Of course, they can't tell you who complained but I felt fairly certain it was my neighbors on one side. (I knew it was not the neighbor on the other side as he is always suggesting that it would be good to let Newlie stay out more, I think he likes the fact that Newlie being in the yard is an effective deterrent.) I was astounded because I am always so careful about not allowing Newlie to bark very long before I bring him inside. I, too, have been on the opposite side of the fence where I was driven crazy by incessant barking and I didn't want anyone else to have to put up with that. This neighbor had just gotten a new dog who was barking far more than Newlie and I thought the person had just made a mistake in identifying the culprit and I told Animal Control as much.

So then, I get an anonymous note. (Why people can't just come over and reasonably discuss a situation, I will never know.) Anyway, when I read the note I realized that I had misunderstood. It really wasn't the amount of barking, it was the time that was the problem. He told me he went to bed around 10PM and was not a sound sleeper so that when I let Newlie out for a final bathroom break, even a couple of barks or Newlie howling at a siren woke him up and then would have trouble falling back asleep. So every since then, I take Newlie out on a leash for his final potty and we come right back in and I think everybody is satisfied.

I think the slats that Lombardo suggested is a great idea but I would also put in some bushes. I had to put up a privacy fence on this same side after an altercation between Newlie and the neighbor's dog, and I'll be darned if Newlie still doesn't peer through the tiny spaces between the boards and barks if he knows she is out there. I call him in the house for that as well.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, in blue, this. I see it all the time. Walking past a privacy fence and a little snout pokes out followed by lots of barking.

*M & M Kirkely*, Tough situation with a picky neighbor it sounds like. If it's not your dog barking he/she will be complaining about some other noise. That is the reality of life in urban/suburban areas. Fussing and fuming over it won't change it and will only cause high blood pressure. 

Since the neighbor has a good relationship with the other dog but appears to be setting very unrealistic expectations about Xena, perhaps it's time to lay out the remaining options, one of which is to ask, "Do you really want to ruin a good, friendly, neighborly relationship over this?" 

Another point to make. One day Xena may be alerting to someone trying to break into his (neighbor's) house, unless of course she's been so shut down that she doesn't bark any longer. My dogs have learned who belongs where and will alert if strangers are in my neighbor's yard! They are sort of a canine version of the 'neighborhood watch'.  That's GSDs for ya!

On your side, another thing you may want to consider is getting a trainer's help to teach her to specifically not bark at cats or critters (like squirrels too) and work on the fence escalation too? 

We have a neighbor whose Boxer is a bit too barky, not horrible, but he will go off a few nights a week. Just when his little terrier mix has gotten old enough to stop yapping all the time, he gets a vocal boxer. I use earplugs to sleep at night. It's a heck of a lot better then laying in bed and getting frustrated and angry! 

Good luck!!




newlie said:


> <snipped>
> I think the slats that Lombardo suggested is a great idea but I would also put in some bushes. I had to put up a privacy fence on this same side after an altercation between Newlie and the neighbor's dog, and*I'll be darned if Newlie still doesn't peer through the tiny spaces between the boards and barks if he knows she is out there. *I call him in the house for that as well.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am on the quiet dog side of the fence. People work different shifts, sleep different hours, it is their business. German Shepherds can be very loud, I don't believe my neighbors should be inconvenienced because I choose to own them.

Cats abound in most neighborhoods and I believe that barking at cats is nothing but nuisance barking. What I don't understand why OP does not use the cats next door as a prime opportunity to teach her dog not to bark at cats? 

I use any and all people, cats, dogs, wildlife, etc., that walk past my house to teach my dogs not to bark needlessly. 

I do not allow my dogs to bark or vocalize excessively during play. A little noise is okay, but too much is corrected.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Life is noisy. Kids playing outside, lawn mowers, motorcycles, dogs - unless you live on land in the country, you can't expect complete silence from all your neighbors all the time. I used to work nights too and never complained about my neighbor's barking dog (hound, sigh). Of course you should be respectful of your neighbors and not allow dogs barking incessantly or at certain times of the day, but your dogs should be able to play in your yard without complaints from the neighbor. Check your local ordiances about barking dogs, and then talk with your neighbor. It sounds like you have a decent relationship, so I would try to smooth things over. Explain that you won't allow barking at certain times of day, but sometimes dogs need to be dogs and play.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dogs that "nuisance " bark are dogs that lack structure and training. My neighbor on one side, has a crap load of dogs and they bark all the freaking time. My neighbor on the other side has two dogs that bark on occasion.

My three dogs could care less about those dogs. And unless you came in the front door or climbed the fence, you would not know we had dogs! 

Instead of people actually "training" there dog, more and more seem to roll like this:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am on the quiet dog side of the fence. People work different shifts, sleep different hours, it is their business. German Shepherds can be very loud, I don't believe my neighbors should be inconvenienced because I choose to own them.
> 
> Cats abound in most neighborhoods and I believe that barking at cats is nothing but nuisance barking. What I don't understand why OP does not use the cats next door as a prime opportunity to teach her dog not to bark at cats?
> 
> ...


As someone who has been working on dog barking... I agree. I see distractions as an opportunity to teach Gunther and work on not barking. I allow one or 2 barks. He is a dog, he is warning me of things, I let him bark once or twice before I correct him. This way he doesn't feel the need to run every time someone or something walks by. Of course I have the nice neighbors, and then the strange neighbors with the alien child. Those neighbors are a P.I.T.A. Seriously. I let Gunther out tonight to go potty and he ran to their side of the fence and barked at them. Being the mature adults they are they barked back at him. It frustrates me because 98% of the reason I go through all this training is to not bother neighbors. But they antagonize him. It ticks off my husband even more than it does me. Seriously, you hear me in the yard trying to correct my dogs behavior and you egg him on???? I really DESPISE those neighbors. Their stuff is always coming over our fence, they are always loud, mowing at night when I'm watching television, making noises at my dogs, and don't get me started on their alien child. The point is, you can only work to please neighbors to a certain degree. After a certain point you can either say screw it and let the dog run amok on their side only, or you can continue to be the better person and correct your dog. (with a few snide, loud comments about immature neighbors thrown in). It's your choice, you can only correct your dog and try to teach him. You can't fix stupid. This is one of the cases where the dog is more intelligent then the human.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Dogs that "nuisance " bark are dogs that lack structure and training. My neighbor on one side, has a crap load of dogs and they bark all the freaking time. My neighbor on the other side has two dogs that bark on occasion.
> 
> My three dogs could care less about those dogs. And unless you came in the front door or climbed the fence, you would not know we had dogs!
> 
> Instead of people actually "training" there dog, more and more seem to roll like this:


One of the highest compliments I received for my dogs came from a next door neighbor of over 30 years. She said if she did not know that I had dogs, she would not know that I had dogs. Win win situation.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Ellimaybel said:


> As someone who has been working on dog barking... I agree. I see distractions as an opportunity to teach Gunther and work on not barking. I allow one or 2 barks. He is a dog, he is warning me of things, I let him bark once or twice before I correct him. This way he doesn't feel the need to run every time someone or something walks by. Of course I have the nice neighbors, and then the strange neighbors with the alien child. Those neighbors are a P.I.T.A. Seriously. I let Gunther out tonight to go potty and he ran to their side of the fence and barked at them. Being the mature adults they are they barked back at him. It frustrates me because 98% of the reason I go through all this training is to not bother neighbors. But they antagonize him. It ticks off my husband even more than it does me. Seriously, you hear me in the yard trying to correct my dogs behavior and you egg him on???? I really DESPISE those neighbors. Their stuff is always coming over our fence, they are always loud, mowing at night when I'm watching television, making noises at my dogs, and don't get me started on their alien child. The point is, you can only work to please neighbors to a certain degree. After a certain point you can either say screw it and let the dog run amok on their side only, or you can continue to be the better person and correct your dog. (with a few snide, loud comments about immature neighbors thrown in). It's your choice, you can only correct your dog and try to teach him. You can't fix stupid. This is one of the cases where the dog is more intelligent then the human.


I have a neighbor from **** now. I feel your pain. However, I don't believe that one should work to please their neighbors in lieu of being a good neighbor. Most people don't want to hear a big dog barking throughout the day every day. People work shifts, babies are sleeping, somebody is grieving the loss of a loved one, another is trying to talk on the phone to long distance family, you just don't know. It is simply a matter of respect. 

Another drawback with nuisance barking is that nobody physically pays attention to the barking dog. It technically cried "wolf" one time too many. One day there may be a real reason for these dogs to bark, but nobody will pay attention. I think it kinds of defeats one of the purposes of having a German Shepherd, be it a deterrent, alarm dog or guard dog.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I have a neighbor from **** now. I feel your pain. However, I don't believe that one should work to please their neighbors in lieu of being a good neighbor. Most people don't want to hear a big dog barking throughout the day every day. People work shifts, babies are sleeping, somebody is grieving the loss of a loved one, another is trying to talk on the phone to long distance family, you just don't know. It is simply a matter of respect.
> 
> Another drawback with nuisance barking is that nobody physically pays attention to the barking dog. It technically cried "wolf" one time too many. One day there may be a real reason for these dogs to bark, but nobody will pay attention. I think it kinds of defeats one of the purposes of having a German Shepherd, be it a deterrent, alarm dog or guard dog.


In case I wasn't clear, I'm on your side of quiet. I don't let Gunther bark in spite of or to despite the neighbors. That's why I said you have a choice. I choose to be the bigger person and continue to correct my dog and train him. I do throw out some sarcastic remarks from time to time because my neighbors deserve it, but I always make Gunther be quiet. It's actually at the point where I hear their black lab bark 90 times more than Gunther does. I feel I'm being the better person. With the exception of my occasional (like once a month) remarks when I lose my temper. The whole point of my rambling was that responsible dog owners know their dogs are more intelligent are trainable than any human or others that bug them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That's why our dogs are inside dogs. My neighbor has three kids and GSDs and they are all loud, all the time when they are home and awake. The other neighbors are furious. I exercise my dogs a lot, but I never leave them out in the yard to bark continuously alone. If I'm out with them they only bark for good reasons.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> We have a neighbor who doesn't work, but sleeps during the day because he says he used to work nights. The first time he complained about our GSD Xena barking, we started only letting her out back to run and play during the evening. We thought the problem was solved until we heard him outside our window one night (our bedroom window faces his house) talking about how he wanted to shoot Xena. My husband went over to talk to them the next day to try to smooth things over. Meanwhile, the neighbor suddenly had a bunch of cats and kittens running around outside his house. One night, he was outside grumbling about how he was going to record our dog barking so he would have proof to report it. At that point, I went outside and asked him why, if he didn't want our GSD to bark, he suddenly had all these cats and kittens running around and explained that most dogs bark at cats. Apparently, the cats belonged to a guy across the street who died and our neighbor decided to start feeding the cats so they wouldn't starve. He then complained about not being able to watch tv because Xena barks. So apparently, keeping her inside most of the day when he sleeps isn't good enough. To correct Xena's barking behavior, we have been making her come inside and go to her crate whenever she starts to bark outside. It was working like a charm, until the arrival of the cats. We feel like it isn't fair to never let our GSD run around in our backyard because of the cats. A few nights ago, the neighbor decided to repeatedly rev the engine in his truck around 2 AM, I assume, as revenge. Any advice on how to handle this situation would be greatly appreciated.


Your neighbor is an unhappy, discontented person who specifically doesn't like anything that the sees other people truly enjoy. In this case, your dog. If your dog never makes another sound -- gets cancer of the larnyx and has it removed so that it is impossible, it will not satisfy your neighbor. He will then say the dog smells or the dog's poop smells, or the dog gets hair everywhere. He might say that the dog frightens the neighbors, and on and on. 

His repeated threats of shooting the dog is an attempt to get you going, get you ticked off. He wants to stick it to you. Your neighbor doesn't like you. Unfortunately, it is hard to read people like this: will they go the next step and actually attack the dog? I don't know. 

Sometimes bullies go as far as you let them. Sometimes you have to push back to get them to back down. Some people view behavior that tries to appease as a sign of weakness, and those people will often go after that weakness.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Ellimaybel said:


> In case I wasn't clear, I'm on your side of quiet. I don't let Gunther bark in spite of or to despite the neighbors. That's why I said you have a choice. I choose to be the bigger person and continue to correct my dog and train him. I do throw out some sarcastic remarks from time to time because my neighbors deserve it, but I always make Gunther be quiet. It's actually at the point where I hear their black lab bark 90 times more than Gunther does. I feel I'm being the better person. With the exception of my occasional (like once a month) remarks when I lose my temper. The whole point of my rambling was that responsible dog owners know their dogs are more intelligent are trainable than any human or others that bug them.


Sorry, the only part I was directing at you was the part of understanding living next door to the nuisance neighbor. The rest of my comment was directed at dogs barking in a neighborhood in general.

Just want to add for those whose neighbors are telling them they don't mind your dogs barking, do you really want to trust what your neighbor says to your face vs what is being said and done behind your backs? Many neighborhoods have limits on pets, counties can have limits on pets, do you know what are the pet limits for where you live? In my state, a neighbor can actually sue you and win for depriving him of enjoyment in the use of his property, and win, just by tape recording your dogs. It has been done. Do you really want to chance it?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> In my state, a neighbor can actually sue you and win for depriving him of enjoyment in the use of his property, and win, just by tape recording your dogs. It has been done. Do you really want to chance it?


To your point.

Seattle woman who ignored $500k lawsuit by neighbor over dog's barking to lose her home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Right to quiet enjoyment: Nuisance: A private nuisance is a civil wrong; it is the unreasonable, unwarranted, or unlawful use of one's property in a manner that substantially interferes with the enjoyment or use of another individual's property, without an actual Trespass or physical invasion to the land.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Does this apply to screeching, screaming and crying children? Why is it my neighbor's house happens to be the cool place for all the elementary set to hang out. :crazy: 

Those rascals have some lungs on them. Make FAR more noise then any of the dogs. 

Subjective and rhetorical.....

Welcome btw.




MineAreWorkingline said:


> Right to quiet enjoyment: Nuisance: A private nuisance is a civil wrong; it is the unreasonable, unwarranted, or unlawful use of one's property in a manner that substantially interferes with the enjoyment or use of another individual's property, without an actual Trespass or physical invasion to the land.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thank you. 

I have also been in your shoes with unruly children next door and it can be quite unpleasant. I would think the same laws would hold true for noisy children but I think you would be hard pressed to get somebody to take the case or a judge to rule against children. Sometimes there are other avenues to pursue in such a situation.




Gwenhwyfair said:


> Does this apply to screeching, screaming and crying children? Why is it my neighbor's house happens to be the cool place for all the elementary set to hang out. :crazy:
> 
> Those rascals have some lungs on them. Make FAR more noise then any of the dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## KaiserAndCreed (May 6, 2015)

If your dog is barking only occasionally and you try to keep him quiet most of the time I don't think there is anything that he can do. Since he threatened to shoot the dog I would file a complaint with the police and watch your dog carefully so he doesn't poison him. My parents had a neighbor like this that threatened to call in a noise complaint even when the dogs were quiet. My dad confronted the guy and told him to go ahead and do it, which must of shocked him because he must of thought my parents would do whatever he wanted to avoid a call. He called and the dogs were inside so the officer told him that "dogs bark" and if they weren't outside all day barking their heads off there wasn't a problem.

The neighbor was the same one who let his two mastiffs run around the neighborhood all day until he got home from work. He also let his kids run wild and steal and break stuff on other peoples porches.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nuisance barking dogs are super annoying. I don't think its healthy to allow a dog to do it. I don't think its neighborly or courteous in general to allow it. I see people who allow their dogs to do it and are able to block it out and it amazes me they can do it.

It has a really easy fix too. Get a YS300 dogtra bark collar and put it on the dog and leave it at that. The collar will teach the dog not to bark and you can avoid all the neighbor drama.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Imagine having this neighbor....


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I like how Neighbor is in super passive aggressive quotation.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Imagine having this neighbor....


Is that for real??? I don't have kids. I have so no idea how much "noise" they make day in and day out??

But I can't imagine doing anything like that?? Kinda "off the hook" as they say.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is a dog owner responding to a note they have read somewhere, either directed at them or someone else, and substituting kid for dog, kind of pointing out that kids are noisy but no one has a cow about that.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dear llombardo,

The person who wrote that letter is rude and unkind. Pls pay no attention to their threat. Consult a lawyear if you feel. But do not negotiate with such people. Your children love to play. It is natural. Let that neighbor of yours call police.

What charges can be brought against you. They could have asked u politely. Instead they are threatening you. This is outrageous


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

TEZPUR1976 said:


> Dear llombardo,
> 
> The person who wrote that letter is rude and unkind. Pls pay no attention to their threat. Consult a lawyear if you feel. But do not negotiate with such people. Your children love to play. It is natural. Let that neighbor of yours call police.
> 
> What charges can be brought against you. They could have asked u politely. Instead they are threatening you. This is outrageous


Yeah it's kinda insane!

We don't happen to have children near us, idiot barking dogs yes! But we live in a 3 bedroom "family" home in a "family" neighborhood!

That kinda means "Kids!" If the "noise" is an issue you talk to your neighbor a note like that is insane! 

It would be a loser in a court of law of the bat! If it was a jury with "NO" being a requirement, it's a lose! It ticks me off on principle!

I "assumed" it was something found on the 'internet??" If it was directed at 
llombardo??? Call the cops and report it!

That would be someone that bears watching!


----------

